# FaolÃ¡n



## blinddragon667 (Jul 9, 2008)

My one and only Fursona that i have yet to draw :3

Arctic Wolf, Blue eyes, scar over right eye (symbolic, i'll get to that later), tribal markings running from front paws, along the sides, to tip of tail (get to that later too).  Also a tribal stripe running from the right ear to the left armpit (also symbolizes something).  markings are black by the way.  

as to why they are there:

The scar symbolizes the crap I have had to deal with since my parents divorce at 3, including depression.  The markings on the side, one line is added each time someone I love Was taken from me, be it by death or distance.  The one across the neck/chest symbolizes whoever i love currently, and when that person is lost, a single line migrates from there to the side.  I don't know what happens when all the lines are taken, but i don't want to find out either >.<

I shall upload a pic when i make one ;P


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 9, 2008)

Very interesting description you have. I can see it clearly in my mind. It's not everyday you find someone that has markings to symbolize the struggles they've endured or have yet to endure.

I'd like to see what that pic will look like when you're done. ^v^


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 9, 2008)

Woooo! One more arctic wolf! High five!


----------



## blinddragon667 (Jul 9, 2008)

TopazThunder said:


> Very interesting description you have. I can see it clearly in my mind. It's not everyday you find someone that has markings to symbolize the struggles they've endured or have yet to endure.
> 
> I'd like to see what that pic will look like when you're done. ^v^



I think I will try a feral version first, seeing as i am better at feral than anthro (anthro experience = 0)

but yeah, when i make a character for something, I try to relate it to my life somehow ^_^



03pagea said:


> Woooo! One more arctic wolf! High five!


high five yo!

always good to see other arctic wolves :3


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 9, 2008)

blinddragon667 said:


> I think I will try a feral version first, seeing as i am better at feral than anthro (anthro experience = 0)
> 
> but yeah, when i make a character for something, I try to relate it to my life somehow ^_^



Either way it'll be cool. 

And yeah, I know what you mean. Topaz' coloring reflects the color of my eyes and hair.


----------



## blinddragon667 (Jul 9, 2008)

TopazThunder said:


> Either way it'll be cool.
> 
> And yeah, I know what you mean. Topaz' coloring reflects the color of my eyes and hair.



haha lol I am light complected if that counts xD

i have blue eyes too, gotta edit that into my post :X

kinda strange i missed that, eyes are really important to me >.<


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 7, 2021)

Interesting


----------

